

The Price of Success - uptown
http://john.onolan.org/the-price-of-success/

======
acconrad
The price of success isn't censorship, it's maturity.

If anything, being successful / famous means you have even _more_ of a voice
of influence, but you just have to be more careful of how you choose to impart
that influence. You can't simply rant with offensive language and sarcasm, you
now have to give (and defend) that opinion so that the audience you've tried
so hard to grow is listening with as little judgment as possible.

